# PAIN ABOVE PUBIC AREA



## Guest (Jul 22, 2000)

I have been having pain right on top of my pubic area ( where the pubic hair stops). It is centered - not on one side. I usually have this pain all day, but only on the days when I don't have D attacks. It seems like I have two choices - D or constant cramping. The pain is not too bad - just constant cramping that really bothers me! My family doctor tells me I have IBS, but I've only been for blood testing and stool cultures. I have an appoiontment with a GI next Monday. Does anyone else have this problem? Does this sound like IBS, or could it be something else? Please reply! Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2000)

I have pain like this also...in fact, I have it right now and this is a day that I have NOT had a alot of bm's. I had a hysterectomy 2 years ago and all of this ibs started not long after that. I've mentioned this to my dr. but he just poo poos it, you know. My paid is not always in this spot, but now that you mention it, it is there when I don't have D. I hate all of this so much, and to make matters worse, my panic attacks which have been gone for so long are now back with a vengence. I decided not to take the Lotronex and instead am starting Fiber Con tonight. I hate taking meds, but I'm getting desperate. Hope your pain gets better real soon.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2000)

Does the pain occur before your period? For the week prior to my period I have some D with lower abdominal cramps (gas? D?)Let us know what the GI says. I was diagnosed with IBS years ago but have never had any tests other than the upper GI. I went to the Dr. on Monday and discussed this. She said I could have the other tests if I wanted but right now all of my symptoms are classic IBS with nothing unusual going on.But if ANYTHING changes I will definitely have the tests though - I'm not willing to take any chances!


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Finally -- I'm an "oldie" on this BB, and finally I find others here who have pain generally only when they don't have D! Me too (though, now, I often also have pain with D too but of a different nature). I have had pain of all different sorts all over my body (incl. pelvic area). The type of pain, and the location, has varied every few days. However, when I have D (or just soft stools), I can rest assured that at least I'll typically feel better physically than on days when the irritable bowel is under better control. That's been going on for a very long time, and nobody has too much to say about it. It's as if some "bug" or something is released from my body with a bad BM, but when it isn't released, I feel poorly.My symptoms have been changing again lately; some have even disappeared. But the above is still true (D alternating with misc. pain). Do any of you ever have mild fever/chills?


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2000)

Sometimes, I will feel chilled - sometimes, my leg muscles will ache. It almost feels like I might have a fever - but, I don't.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2000)

I get the chills too if the D or the spasms are bad. At times I will actually wrap a small blanket or large beach towel around me while I am on the toliet. It can take a few minutes after I am back in bed to get over them.Can you tell where your pains come from (colon, back muscles, pelvic muscles, stomach, etc.)?


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2000)

I've always thought the pain was from my colon. Sometimes, I do get pain in my back - right around that same area.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2000)

Hi Emrichfam, I started experiencing the same type of pain back in November and have had it almost daily. I am 42 and have had pain on each side since I was 17. My doctors say that I have sensitive tubes. Which I agree that is what it is. But this new pain has me baffled. It feels like I am being pinched from the inside. My gynecologist said that is where two muscles join together and I might have a pulled muscle. When I first got IBS, for three years the drs. told me it was muscle pain in my lower abdomen. So I don't buy the muscle diagnosis. He gave me prescription Naproxen but that does not help. Over the counter ibuprofen and a heating pad works better. I had a colposcopy done last week and that made the pubic pain and my IBS worse. Let us know what your dr. says. Good luck!------------------Bonnie from Texas


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2000)

I've been puzzled by a sharp cramping on the right side, just above the public hairline, for quite some time. I don't have it every day, but when I do, it's hard to ignore it. sometimes it will also ache on the right side of my back, just below the waistline. I usually get the two pains together. A chiropractor thought it was muscular because I have a bad lower back, but his treatments did no good. Also had gall bladder and ovarian ultrasounds two years ago to try to find out what it is. Had a colonoscopy three years ago. All tests were okay, so I am still wondering what this is, and if Docs have missed something serious. I wonder if it could be Crohn's disease, but since I had a small bowel xray study done also a few years ago, and they really looked hard at where the small and large bowel meet, I guess that's not it either. Anyone have some ideas? I worry about this a lot too.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2000)

Forgot to mention in my previous pose that I have bright rectal bleeding every few weeks, and have had that for about 12 years. Docs say it's from a rectal fissure and hemorrhoids. My IBS is mostly C, although I have an occasional bout of D. Hope someone can give me some ideas.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

xo -- who knows?! we all have so much and varied pain. off and on for years, I've had sharp pains in my left side (colon, I am sure), sometimes right. I don't get them quite so much anymore, though I do have a bit of it right now. believe it or not, but a bit of aloe vera juice would seem to help me (though not immediately); it's soothing.


----------

